
SHTF: How to Protect Yourself from Hackers - liquidtravel
https://secretsofsurvival.com/shtf-30-ways-to-protect-yourself-from-hackers/
======
lucideer
Some of these points are really good advice. Some seem less certainly so. I
think if the list was reduced to a much smaller number than 30 (maybe 10) it
would greatly improve it.

Some comments:

> _3\. Use antivirus protection (McAfee, Kaspersky and Webroot are among the
> best while Avast and Bitdefender are two of the best choices for Mac)._

> _8\. If your anti-virus doesn’t have it, install a separate anti-spyware
> program on your computer._

Everyone's pretty much in agreement that the consensus has changed on this and
that this is no longer good advice, right?

These seem like real red flags to me in a list like this.

> _9\. If you’re running a blog or a website, install updates on the systems
> you use (such as wordpress plugins)_

If you're trying to protect yourself from hackers, don't even think about
running wordpress.

> _make regular back-ups of important files and documents either on a USB
> stick or, even better, on a DVD._

... oddly arbitrary advice. Why better?

> _This is just something I’ve been told of course; I can’t personally say
> that I can prove that is true or not._

Not selling yourself as an expert here, but I guess the honesty is
appreciated.

> _19\. Delete everything before you sell your hardware and devices_

I guess it's better than not doing so, but this seems insufficient.

> _24\. Check security camera logs to see what IPs have accessed your
> devices._

This one is scary. What percentage of the target audience for this list are
running an always-on net-accessible security camera with IP logs?

